# Sore Girlie Bits



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll make it short and sweet. 
Have padded shorts.
Not wearing panties cuz that makes it worse. 
Sitting back on the seat helps, but not always feasible. 
WTF :eekster: 

Any ideas, or do I just need to callous my stuff up...
THANK YOU!!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Since you have the basics of what you're wearing right - I would say that the problem is very likely that you're sitting down too much.

You should be seated on the saddle ONLY when you are climbing/pedaling. And even if you're pedaling, when you go over an obstacle, you need to stand up. If you're coasting or going over anything downhill, you need to be standing.

Almost ALL beginners start out sitting too much. Even if you bounce over a couple rocks/logs while you're seated, you're going to hurt. Not to mention that standing in those situations gives you better balance (remember to keep your elbows and knees relaxed and move the bike around underneath you). 

If you're going on rides with really long sustained climbs where you're sitting for a long time, stand every now and then, just long enough to get the blood flowing. It can help keep the rest of your body happy too.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

That is probably it. I had a lot of uphills to do yesterday while connecting trails. Better at standing up during the decent. Plus was learning the standing up thing while on the hills too. Seems like it ought to be easy, but I figure, I may actually be a goddess by next season ;-)


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Krash-leen said:


> That is probably it. I had a lot of uphills to do yesterday while connecting trails. Better at standing up during the decent. Plus was learning the standing up thing while on the hills too. Seems like it ought to be easy, but I figure, I may actually be a goddess by next season ;-)


Remember that if you have a full suspension bike and are on smooth terrain, it is most efficient to climb while seated. But there is definitely skill to standing up out of the saddle and sitting back down again smoothly. It takes balance and you have to prepare by getting into the right gear and keep pedaling evenly (so you don't spin out). And then unless you're on slickrock or pavement or something, you need to keep your weight back and hover over the saddle so you don't lose traction with your rear tire and spin out.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

There is so much to remember and thanks for all the extra information. 
My bike is a HT, but we've reduced the tire pressure to relieve bounce and yesterday was a day on uphill pavement a few times during the day. Each time gets better if not easy, and is coming more naturally. 
Thanks


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*To add to Connie's excellent advice...*

when you do sit on the saddle, sit on it lightly. By that I mean don't put all your weight on your bum. Have some weight on your bum and some on your hands, but not the full force of you body weight on either one; your legs should still be holding you up a bit. This keeps pressure of your tender bits and positions you for better for obstacles, etc. Your problems could be exacerbated by a poor bike fit which might be causing you to have too much weight aft (i.e., too much on your bum and not enough on your bars).


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

I was reading a bit about bike fit and wondered if there was anything that needed to be adjusted. 
My legs are long compared to my body which isn't usually a bad thing (I look great in a skirt ha) Anyway. My seat is currently up pretty much as far as it will go , when I stand next to the bike the seat is about 2 1/2" below my hip bone. The seat adjustment forward and back has not changed since purchase. My arms at comfort/rest position are straight but relaxed, not hyperextended. I've asked my partner to check me out and he thinks it all looks good. Anything else you think might need to be checked?
This is all new so I'm not sure whether rider or bike needs adjustment.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Also depends on how long you've been riding. You could just not be physically used to it yet? It can take weeks-months to really build up an "immunity"  Also if you've recently increased how often you ride (e.g. they aren't "healing" before you are riding again). 

But, standing when appropriate, taking "butt breaks", etc. are all great help also! 

Could be bike fit, but if your seat post is all the way up then don't keep raising it  If for some reason you are still really uncomfortable after another 1-2 months you can also think about a different saddle! It's highly individualized (e.g. some are comfortable with more/less padding, mens/womens specific, etc.), but yours may just not "fit" right. Some bike shops have demo programs for saddles, and some places you can try and return.

I used to think people riding around on crazy thin roadie saddles were nuts, but now I won't run anything more than a Specialized Phenom (I actually have the Toupe - non-gel for both - on my two main rides).


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

I notice that when during loonnnng climbs I tend compromise my position and I find myself putting pressure to one side, thus causing a "rub" down below. I try to remind myself to stand and stretch, realign my shorts and sit back down in a balanced position.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you tried tipping the nose down just a hair? Sometimes stupidly small adjustments are all it takes....


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

Think you guys are all dead on. Time, the way I ride etc. 
The only other thing will be tipping the seat a tiny smidge..
Thanks so much...
K


----------



## kojarena (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a bloke (australian = man) and still getting problems in "my girlie bits". thanks for the advice here - i shall try it out and see if it helps. I dont look good in a skirt btw.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

Try a kilt...my guy looks DEAD SEXY in his... :0


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd highly recommend getting a good bike fit from an expert. That type of soreness can be caused by all of the things that everyone else mentioned as well as having your saddle too high, having it tilted too far down or up, handlebars in the wrong place... I could go on... As a bonus, you may also feel more balanced/powerful once you've been fitted 
You may want to try a different saddle or two. I've been thorough a lot of saddles before finally finding one that agreed with my underside.


----------



## cat_wombat (Jan 31, 2007)

*To Shave/wax or not to Shave/wax?*

Didn't the goddess put that hair there for a reason? I think it helps protect me and luckily my sweetie likes a furry gal. I find I get more sore with extra exposure. Any other gals notice a difference?

Also, trying different saddles taught me what works best for me. Too soft is not good, for example.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Krash-leen said:


> Have padded shorts.


Cheap or expensive padded shorts? For a long time I didn't want to spend money on a good pair of padded shorts. My SO finally convinced me to buy a pair of Pearl Izumi's on sale for $80US. Although my "gal" has never caused me any real problems riding lots, high quality shorts made her a heck of alot happier, especially on 4+ hour rides.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

cat_wombat said:


> I think it helps protect me and luckily my sweetie likes a furry gal. I find I get more sore with extra exposure. Any other gals notice a difference?


Nope (as long as I'm not riding the day I shave)


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

It is possible to sit 100 percent of the time and be very comfortable. Ask any road racing woman. If you are sore, there is an issue with your fit, your shorts or your saddle selection.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

In response to TheotherH , the shorts I bought were $80. They have a nice sexy chamois that is squishy and feels pretty good. But I was riding yesterday and found that even with the front tipped a bit, I'm still a bit sore. 
When I'm sitting, I do sit on my sits bone most of the time. My VSO suggested on long runs to lean weight on one foot just to lift my bum a bit, which kind of helps too. 
I think its the shorts though. So this winter I'll be searching for the perfect pants. 
Thanks girls


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

FYI, I am a guy. I have been riding for ~15 years. I was a bike mechanic in college, a shop manager afterwards and have always been around avid female cyclists. 
There are a couple things to try.

1. Tipping the saddle down is not usually a good idea. It will rotate your hips forward and make the problem worse. A saddle on a womans bike should be level or very slightly nose up. This will rotate you hips back so pressure is on your sit bones and off the girlie parts.

2. You may want to change you saddle. Thin, firm padding is better than cushy thick padding. If your saddle is too soft your sit bones will sink in and the foam will put pressure on your soft tissues. You need to figure out the shape that works for you. Most shops will let you try out saddles in the parking lot. My ex-wife tried everything and found the old plain leather Selle Italia Flite was perfect. My girlfriend likes the WTB Silverado. Take you time and try as many as you need to.

3. Get fitted. Its the best investment in your riding you can make. Many people run their saddle to far back, have too long a stem etc. This makes you ride on the nose more and this puts pressure on your soft tissues. You should never feel the need to scoot back to get your sit bones on the rear of the saddle.

4. Experiment with how you wear your cycling shorts. Try pulling the legs of your shorts up more so your girlie parts are sort of encapsulated.

5. Talk to a roadie and ask them about anti chafing ointments like chammy butter.

8. You may want to try a diffrent brand of shorts. Giordana womens sorts are almost magically effective for women that have had similar problems. Even the lower end short are really good from them.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

*Keeping the girlie bits happy*

Formulaone33 - good information. 
I'm going out today and am adjusting the seat prior to the ride which isn't a padded one but seems comfortable other than the girlie bits. 
I do have Giordana shorts not sure if that was mentioned earlier or not. 
I keep thinking that the shorts are an issue. But have to try everything.

As stupid as it sounds I think the crashes are more fun...

Will keep you posted...thanks this is all good stuff.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

This is all correct.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

Lowered the seat and that helped a bit.Not as sore today. It was a long ride today too. So hoping that is at least the start. Going to have the fit of the whole bike checked soon.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

formulaone33 said:


> FYI, I am a guy. I have been riding for ~15 years. I was a bike mechanic in college, a shop manager afterwards and have always been around avid female cyclists.
> There are a couple things to try.
> 
> 1. Tipping the saddle down is not usually a good idea. It will rotate your hips forward and make the problem worse. A saddle on a womans bike should be level or very slightly nose up. This will rotate you hips back so pressure is on your sit bones and off the girlie parts.
> ...


In regards to tipping the saddle, I've had very good success with tipping it just a degree or two off level in the front. This had provided immediate relief for some gals, trail side and then long term. I don't think anyone is advocating major point the nose down. Sometimes just a degree or two can make a huge difference.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Another guy's 2 cents: Bike fit and butt-to-saddle happiness are such individual things- you've just got to keep trying different things. I'd like just to amplify two of the excellent points already made. 1) It's true about too much saddle padding. What feels nice and squishy comfy in the parking lot may not feel so good after an hour. I've found my favorite saddles to be the firmest ones I have. You may end up with a small collection before you discover a great one. 2) The point about your weight always being spread between your contact points - hands, feet, butt - is right on, but I'd emphasize the feet. When not pedaling, which is often, your feet should always be taking some to most of your weight, as a means of control and to maintain balance. The relief to your bottom will be an added bonus. Maybe you already do this, but if not, it might help you on both accounts. Good luck!


----------



## beegrl (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm having trouble riding my mountain bike more than 1.5 hours due to sore bits. I'll try some of your tips. I have about 5 pairs of PI cycling shorts, but only one that really does the job. They are about 12 years old. I only wear them on the really long rides. I'll be sad when they are gone.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*my 2 cents*

i'm a girl and i use a men's saddle with a cutout, mens bibs, and chamois butter. proper fitting is a must too. womens specific saddles and shorts have too much padding they cause more discomfort for me. i also make sure my shorts have not movement hence the bib. chamois butter is a must for me. the more time on the saddle also helps. i know when i'm off the bike for a week i'm pretty sore that first ride back. good luck


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sloppy shorts!!*



pangster said:


> i'm a girl and i use a men's saddle with a cutout, mens bibs, and chamois butter. proper fitting is a must too. womens specific saddles and shorts have too much padding they cause more discomfort for me. i also make sure my shorts have not movement hence the bib. chamois butter is a must for me. the more time on the saddle also helps. i know when i'm off the bike for a week i'm pretty sore that first ride back. good luck


I have a men's bike and have not changed the saddle. I am thinking that a padded waddle would absolutely make it worse. Trying a less padded short may also work. The last time out, I was weighting a leg at non-pedal times which was a help. Think it is the shorts that keep moving around and irritate the girlie spots...grr 
All this is great help...Thanks


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

if your shorts are moving around, it causes a lot of friction. i say get tighter short and use CHAMOIS butter. chamois butter minimizes the friction in your shorts. 

is it a men's saddle that came with your bike? they usually have too much padding too. i use a selle italia SLR gel flow. you might go through several saddles before finding the right one for you.


----------

